# Jhoon Ree



## TKDKid (Dec 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of any titles authored by Jhoon Ree and where I might get them?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

He had a whole series on the forms in the 1970s; I owned them at the time but have lost them somewhere along the line:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...e,+availability,-daterank/104-3502038-3370321


----------



## TKDKid (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2005)

The old Jhoon Rhee theme song keeps playing quietly in my head... 


nobody bothers meeeee.... nobody bothers meeeee


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> He had a whole series on the forms in the 1970s; I owned them at the time but have lost them somewhere along the line:
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/index=books&field-author-exact=Jhoon%20Rhee&rank=-relevance%2C%2Bavailability%2C-daterank/104-3502038-3370321


 
I just bought Chon-Ji (ITF first basic form) used from Amazon.com for $1.70. They are exceptionally well written. Jhoon Rhee is one of my martial arts heroes - character and integrity combined with discipline and skill. The Jhoon Rhee school I studied at in the 1980's required a B average from students to be eligible to test for the higher ranks. You'd be surprised at how many C students became A and B students! LOL.


----------

